#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  Maths Compendium (FORMULAS & shortcut tricks) for IIT- JEE preparation

## yugandhar123

It is very useful for [B]fast revision of any topic at very end moment. It contains [B]useful FORMULAS and SHORTCUT TRICKS. It will help you to increase your question solving speed.





  Similar Threads: 101 Maths Shortcut Tricks Pdf Free Download Maths Shortcut Trics pdf download 7 Vedic Maths Tutorials, Vedic Maths Tricks & Techniques Ebook PDF free download Limits and Derivatives Formulas Basic Maths formulas full guidance

----------


## valbaj46

from where to download this thread.....................means this maths formulas............

----------


## uyash

theres no link to download....................

----------


## keerthan.

where is the link??

----------


## Hemnath Bommidi

how to down load

----------


## dfordebashish

QWQQDqwddDqFDEFDEFfd

----------

